# Malaysian EP cancellation during Lockdown



## RB08 (Jan 13, 2019)

Hello fellow Malaysia expats,

wanted to ask what will happen if I leave Malaysia to another country without cancelling my EP. It seems the Expat center is closed due to covid lockdown and I need to leave Malaysia soon for another country. 
will they let me leave at the immigration? 
And even if they allow me to fly, what are the implications if I leave without cancelling my EP. 
i have already received my tax clearance certificate though. Cheers


----------



## winkybile (Sep 11, 2020)

I'm going to guess that marrying your Singaporean girlfriend isn't an option?




(moderated) Unsolicited links


----------



## Heini (10 mo ago)

Hmm, it depends on the reason why you need to cancel your EP. However, it is not advisable to leave the unsettled business behind.

You can contact an agent for your issue. Recommend Work Visa Application in Malaysia - Paul Hype Page & Co


----------

